# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Компьютерная графика >  Адреса.

## Худсовет

В Теме предоставляются ссылки на Темы нашего Форума и другие адреса в Сети, так или иначе связанные с Фотошопом.


Темы на форуме:

Форум сайта in-ku.com > Организация работы > Документы для мероприятий 
* Уроки по фотошопу (от чайника к специалисту)* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=100640

Форум сайта in-ku.com > Учитель музыки в общеобразовательной школе > Виртуальная школа 
*Основы работы в Adobe Photoshop CS2 9.0.* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128105

Форум сайта in-ku.com > Изобразительное искусство и дизайн 
*Всем стилистам, дизайнерам и ценителям искусства.* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128530

Форум сайта in-ku.com > Организация работы > Документы для мероприятий 
*Документы( дипломы, грамоты, техпаспорта и т.д.) для свадеб, юбилеев.* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=28808 

Форум сайта in-ku.com > Свободное общение  
*Пикассовская Галерея..Ну что пофотожопим ?? Флуд тоже разрешён !! * 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=49706

Форум сайта in-ku.com > Методика преподавания сольфеджио Татьяны Боровик > Методический кабинет 
* Графические программы. Как это делается...*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130399

----------


## Johnalkash

Очень полезный (на мой взгляд) ресурс
правда, нужна регистрация
но не пожалеете))))
http://photoshop.demiart.ru/

----------


## Худсовет

========================
*



			
				overload
			
		

*




> Лёгкая "гламуризация" делается плагинчиками из серии *Kodak*.
> Маленький пример, безо всяких настроек (но можно и повозюкаться):
> 
> *До:* *После:*
> 
> А вот тут - сами плагинчики. 34,5 мегов.
> Их 7 штук, аспирин - внутри архивов.
> 
> Ну, а посолиднее - вот такая хрень: плагин *Tiffen DFX* (брать тут, 33,8 мегов):
> ...

----------


## O-lusha

http://fotoshoping.ucoz.ru/index/ang...ij_slovar/0-15
англо-русский словарь фотошопа

----------


## Микаэль

photoshop-master.ru

Вот на этом сайте я "вырос" :smile: ОЧЕНЬ много полезной информации.
Все, что пожелаете - там найдете.  :Ok:

----------


## xuxusha

Фотошоп-программе безпроводная,не требует никакой установки ...распаковываете архив,включаете и пользуетесь...можно переносить на флешке её или СД...этой программой пользуюсь лично я уже более 2х лет,закачала её для подруги на файлообменник решила тут выложить,может кому тоже пригосится...пользуйтесь на здоровье...

http:/*************.com/ru/files/jfqz2e190?redirect

----------


## Алла и Александр

Video-Foto - Видео и фотосъемка, монтаж и футажи, эффекты и проекты для монтажа  http://www.video-foto.tv/index.php
Нужна регистрация

----------


## lady in red

Немного прокомментирую предыдущий адрес:
www.video-foto.tv
там: 
-целый раздел с клипартом, 
-уроки по фотошопу - из интернета и авторские, 
-авторские работы, выложенные бесплатно в формате psd (т.е. клад для тех, кто только учится работать в фотошопе - скачиваешь и смотришь, как это делают другие люди)
-раздел для общения (можно задать интересующие вопросы и получить на них исчерпывающий ответ)
-и наконец: там просто много талантливых и отзывчивых людей, с которыми приятно пообщаться

----------


## skif

http://www.allday.ru/

Очень много полезного . :Ok:  Нужна регистрация , естественно .

----------


## алина владимировна

http://www.allday.ru/

мне тоже очень нравится каждый день что то новенькое появляется

----------


## алина владимировна

http://fotoshopiya.ucoz.ru
вот тоже неплохой адрес много шаблонов, клипартов, рамок - тоже каждый день обновление

----------


## gaidamaka

digital photoscape

Авторский проект Дмитрия Рудакова - автора "Оранжевой книги цифровой фотографии" Весьма полезен как новичкам, так и продвинутым. Есть форум.

----------


## gaidamaka

Фотодело

ФОТОДЕЛО - место встречи искусства и технологий, сайт где сбываются твои фотомечты.

----------


## gaidamaka

Наши чудеса

Море всего.

----------


## Charissa

Очень хороший форум фотошопмастеров http://malahitovaya.ru/forum/

----------


## Лена2404

http://forum.materinstvo.ru/index.php?showforum=223 и http://www.photoshop-master.ru/adds.php?rub=10

----------


## energizer70

> Фотошоп-программе безпроводная,не требует никакой установки ...распаковываете архив,включаете и пользуетесь...можно переносить на флешке её или СД...этой программой пользуюсь лично я уже более 2х лет,закачала её для подруги на файлообменник решила тут выложить,может кому тоже пригосится...пользуйтесь на здоровье...
> 
> http:/*************.com/ru/files/jfqz2e190?redirect


_Огромнейшее спаибо!!!_

----------


## mu-ZA

http://forum.fotowedding.ru- добавлю ко всем вышеперечисленным замечательным сайтам :Ok:

----------


## Svetlana Kalinina

Вот еще добавлю, много материала, сама пользуюсь и участвую. :Yes4: 
http://rylik.ru/
http://www.savdink.com/
http://www.0lik.ru/
http://www.lenagold.ru/
Кстати, на савдинке очень много разных тем, кроме графики, и видео и т.п., софт ... заходите! :Aga:

----------


## zetta6

вот пара ссылок на полезные сайты о фотошопе: 
http://for-foto.ru/svadebnye/, http://photoshop.bez-secretov.com/index.php

----------


## Люба1001

спасибо огромное всем за подборку сайтов!

----------

